# Which Mod to go for?



## Imtiaaz (4/7/16)

Hi All,

A little bit of background, I started vaping when it was introduced years ago. Started off with a mech mod, then had one of the very first iTaste MVP box mods available. 

I then the got the iClear 30 tank as well as the original protanks. Eventually I switched to twisp (God knows why) and was fairly ok with the products. I had all there products and most recently the Aero and Aero X. 

about 5 months ago I experienced leaking from the chambers of my original Aero, and it did not stop, I then purchased the new Aero X hoping this would fix the issue and after 4 days the leaking was back.

I then decided to return the item and ask for a refund. So guess what. I'm starting the mod journey again BUT as a noob because so much as changed. I did research for the last two days straight and think I'm clued up to a noob extent but still have so many questions.

Like for starters what do I get first? i don't want to go all Balls to the wall on my first purchase, so basically looking for something decent and not to expensive, with TC and not too big. 

Something that can be expanded upon as my knowledge grows and want to get more experimental and so on.

Price range would be for now about R1300 to R1500. Any advise will be appreciated.


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

Consider the Eleaf Pico kit (with the Mini Melo3 - 2 ml). With that some 0.9 ohm cCell coil units. Of course you will need batteries and a charger.

Oh, and most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (4/7/16)

You think you're going to be more of a flavour person or a cloud person?

I would recommend the Pico kit. While I haven't had one myself, they are awesome little devices, and come in WAY under your budget!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (4/7/16)

@Andre is too fast for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/7/16)

Thank Andre and Stosta, that's the one device I've been checking out for the past two days and it seems to tick almost all of my boxes. So, really appreciate the advise as it confirms I'm not that far off on knowing what I want for now. 

A bit of flavor, a bit of cloud, kinda want a bit of both lol.

Are there any other devices like this one or maybe a bit more expensive and offers a little more? Basically looking for comparisons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (4/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Thank Andre and Stosta, that's the one device I've been checking out for the past two days and it seems to tick almost all of my boxes. So, really appreciate the advise as it confirms I'm not that far off on knowing what I want for now.
> 
> A bit of flavor, a bit of cloud, kinda want a bit of both lol.
> 
> Are there any other devices like this one or maybe a bit more expensive and offers a little more? Basically looking for comparisons.


This little guy will give you everything you are looking for. The only consideration is getting a mod that could push out more power, but then you'll be looking at a bigger form-factor as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/7/16)

Stosta said:


> This little guy will give you everything you are looking for. The only consideration is getting a mod that could push out more power, but then you'll be looking at a bigger form-factor as well.



I do think eventually I will move into sub-ohm territory, but for now this seems fine.

For 100 bucks more though there's the Movkin disguiser..tempting..but huge..


----------



## Stosta (4/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I do think eventually I will move into sub-ohm territory, but for now this seems fine.
> 
> For 100 bucks more though there's the Movkin disguiser..tempting..but huge..


I don't know much about that one, so would recommend you stick to the Pico. I will have a look and see what else might peak your interest.


----------



## Stosta (4/7/16)

Nope, you want the Pico (full black kit for those with good taste  )

I'm a Kangertech nut, and normally tell people their only option is the Topbox Starter kit. I still highly recommend it if you're lookiing for a tank as well, because of the easiness of the RBA, it's a great introduction. But the Pico is an amazing little device, you would be very happy to have on of those!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Nope, you want the Pico (full black kit for those with good taste  )
> 
> I'm a Kangertech nut, and normally tell people their only option is the Topbox Starter kit. I still highly recommend it if you're lookiing for a tank as well, because of the easiness of the RBA, it's a great introduction. But the Pico is an amazing little device, you would be very happy to have on of those!



GOTCHA!!! thanks so much again, really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (5/7/16)

@TheCloudMan


----------

